# XSO Cup and Handle



## investtrader (25 September 2019)

Are we going to see a move to the old highs over the next year or two for the Small Ords. The monthly chart kind of looks like a large cup and handle pattern, although the right side of the cup doesn't touch the line many times. All the negative rhetoric around the economy would say no, but mostly the market moves against the conventional wisdom. Low interest rates are very conducive to business conditions and may well force a larger allocation to equities due to the lack of yield anywhere else.


----------



## investtrader (25 September 2019)

Source : www.stockopedia.com See below for XSO Index


----------

